# Need help grape growers!!!!!!!!!!!



## Wade E (May 21, 2007)

Okay I got some vines today and I think theyre Mars but have no idea
what to do to keep them growing. I need some help! There are no roots
and dont even know if the way they are ripped out that they will grow
but will give it a try if someone can help me through it. They are
about 6' feet long and have grapes growing.


----------



## Waldo (May 21, 2007)

I doubt very seriously there is much you could do to keep these going Wade. A best effort would be to put the end that was cut from the Mother plant into a vessel of water and see if it may posssibly root bit I doubt it will


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 21, 2007)

Clip off most of the leaves and all of the fruit and lay the vine in a trench and bury the vinewith moist soil...just leave a foot or moreof growing tip out with the leaves on...mulch the area with lawn clippings and keep it moist...you just might get lucky.


----------



## Wade E (May 21, 2007)

Thanks, will try!


----------



## jobe05 (May 21, 2007)

Wade:


I appreciate your willingness to keep an open mind. 


Now listen closely if you want to get some grapes in a few years.


Take that vine and put it in a pot, bucket or whatever else you got that will hold some dirt. Fill about half full of dirt, with the vine in it.


Vines like truck rides, ot in te bed of the truck..... Too much wind, put them in the back seat. Take them to fun places like Home Depot, Lowes Home improvement. Hey....... While your there, see if they have some companions for your new friend, get one or two. It's nearing the end of planting season s if they have them they are probably pretty cheap.


Once you have picked out a couple good plants, Take them home and plant the store bought ones, but keep tat potted one with you..........


Take it everywhere you go. In about 3 days, show your friend the wine room. Have it sit there and watch you mix up a batch from a kit..............


I'd be willing to bet....... that the next day, your going to have to bury your new friend............. He couldn't take the heat.......... he couldn't face judgement day.


Now take that vine back out side and give it a burial next to you new friends that wil produce for you................


That would be my suggestion for your vine.


----------



## Wade E (May 21, 2007)

I did what NW said and in the time I took the picture and looked at it
again it alreadt looks dead but tried anyway. Not losing anything. I
thought so to Jobe now what is the correct way of getting some free to
try on before I go killing my money.


----------



## grapeman (May 21, 2007)

Wade,
If you are up to a challenge, you could probably get part of it gowing with a LOT of dedication. There are proably some small shoots growing off the main vine. After prparing some pots with potting soil-heavy on vermiculite or perlite- you can proceed. Clip off the end of the shoots with one or two leaves and an inch or two of small shoot. If the leaf is over the size of a silver dollar take some shears and cut off the outsie half of it. Place the cutting in the potting soil almost up to the leaf. Moisten the soil good. Take a wood dowel a foot or so long and shove in the pot a few inches. Place a plastic bag over the dowel and around the outside of the pot. Fasten a big rubber band around the pot to hold the bag on. Place the pot in indirect sunlight where it is good and warm but not excessively hot. Keep an eye on the pot and make sure it stays moist. The bags should get a lot of condensation on it if the pot is wet enough. After a few weeks the vine should start growing. When it does take to plastic bag off and keep well watered.


OR buy two or three vines and save yourself a whole lot of work!


Either way-good luck


----------



## Wade E (May 21, 2007)

Okay, warning heeded. Ill just buy some next year and try to do it right.


----------



## jobe05 (May 21, 2007)

Wade, Grape growing is like wine making. You can't live with just a few vines. If you start these cuttings and force them to live, your going to have several small vines that will take a few years to produce, you can't root a big vine like that, just the smaller shoots.


I went to home depot and they had all their vines on sale for $9.95. They were shooting out all over the place and some have grapes growing now. I know I need to cut the grapes off, but I want to see them grow..... a little more......... They are all about 3 feet tall and shooting a bunch along the fence. Very pleased so far. These were the 3 gallon pot size, so I would think, based on other vines I bought that they were 3 or 4 year old root stock. so I saved a few years, and got them on sale.


----------



## Wade E (May 21, 2007)

I will do it next year as Im just to busy to play around anyway and
will probably just end up ignoring them this year anyway. Just got full
of myself for a minute, you know how that is.


----------

